# Christian Wives..Come on in....



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 10, 2012)

The devil is a liar. I know we have some successful marriages out there. Share how long you been married, what obstacles you have to overcome in your marriage and how you overcame and how do you keep your marriage going strong. 





Sorry if there is a thread on this already...


Feel free to ask questions singles, I know I will


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 11, 2012)

no one?......


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 11, 2012)

*I am still so young *and have so much to learn about marriage but I used that other thread to help us learn from others mistakes!!! Please those more seasoned chime in 

*****WOOHOO**** I will start!!!



_Share how long you been married_:
4 years this coming June 2013 & been together almost 5 years
_
What obstacles you have to overcome in your marriage and how you overcame_:
My DH is PR so I had to overcome racism and we are a young couple so we had to learn through experiences, study God's word together, read marriage success books(right now we are reading The Blessed Marriage By Robert Morris and be counseled/coached occasionally!* Financial harmony!

_How do you keep your marriage going strong_:
Every single day laying down our egos and allowing God to be the Head. Not placing money, family and/or church/ministry before our marriage(if that makes sense...we just do not want to focus so much on ministry to others that we don't minister to each other or allowing "churchy" people in our business that think they know everything). Supporting one another in every area including business/investing.saving etc. _We really focus at times on the intimacy!_ Everything that is fulfilling according to the Word

. Marriage Retreats, date nights, shopping, daily devotions/prayer and giving the other person the right to be who they are and not trying to change them or cage them in!

All in all, I truly enjoy the bliss of marriage. It is a beautiful, timeless covenant and I am so glad we did our marriage under godly/scriptural pretenses! I am truly blessed you guys....cannot even describe all the way!

*I haven't disclosed everything out of respect & honor for my husband. Just wanted to uplift and encourage. PM me if you want any other info, help or suggestions!


----------



## sweetvi (Oct 11, 2012)

Ohhhhhh this is a nice thread.....!  I'm not married but God has revealed to me that I had so much growing up to do in order to join this ministry of marriage. I can admit that I never saw past the wedding date gown and reception.  I assumed that everything regarding marriage would just fall in place. Thank God after several failed ( I praise God) relationships.. I decided to take a thorough look at myself and I had nooooo idea.   I am slowly healing and changing according to his Word and I'm also praying for my husband.  I cannot stress this enough.....Pray for your husband (single and married)!!!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all. Married for nearly four years to a young man of God (late 20's).We are in a happy and Christ centered marriage. When getting perspectives/advice from married Christians, I would advise shying away from those who claim everything is perfect all the time. Nothing ever is. Jesus in our marriage certainly holds us to a higher standard and keeps us accountable; but my husband and I are still human and make mistakes.  Marriage is truly like holding a mirror up to yourself and looking directly at your flaws. A true man/woman of God will help make you a better person and you will grow together and rise above your shortcomings. I recommend putting major issues to rest prior to marriage. Most people think marriage solves all problems and it does not. I highly recommend marriage counseling prior to getting married. Every issue probably won't be tackled (things will come up along the way) but at major  issues can usually be ironed out if both parties are willing to make it work.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Oct 11, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> I am still so young and have so much to learn about marriage but I used that other thread to help us learn from others mistakes!!! Please those more seasoned chime in
> 
> ****WOOHOO*** I will start!!!http://yoursmiles.org/m-pozitive.php
> 
> ...



Aww this was beautiful. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you!

MrsHaseeb


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautiful ladies! Beautiful....


Can anyone share how you balance ministry and marriage? Or marriage and your own personal devotional time to God?



especially Hazel with your husband being a Pastor


----------



## Hazel (Oct 12, 2012)

LucieLoo12 said:
			
		

> Beautiful ladies! Beautiful....  Can anyone share how you balance ministry and marriage? Or marriage and your own personal devotional time to God?  especially Hazel with your husband being a Pastor


  Sure.  I think the key is making sure your partner is comfortable with a lifestyle choice before marriage. I knew I was signing up for in a minister when I first got married, so the lifestyle was easier to accept. It's hard work, but really rewarding. We try to do a date night at least once a week, and we don't  discuss our personal marital issues. So far, we have not had a problem that Jesus couldn't handle, lol. By all means though, if Christian couples need outside assistance in their marriage, I also advice them to seek counsel from wise Christian couples in ministry they can trust. Sharing your business with your girlfriends or random family members can sometimes cause more drama than it will solve.


----------



## HWAY (Oct 13, 2012)

We've been married 11 years and dealt with stepparenting, being primary caregivers of nephews while parents were in the navy, sending a child to college, empty nest syndrome, returning to college, etc.  Date nights, careful money management, being friends, prayer as a couple while supoorting  individual spiritual growth have proven invaluable. 
Like was said in a previous post, do not speak negatively about your husband or marriage to others.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for also allowing us single ladies to pose questions OP. I was wondering: any Christian wives here who were single for a long period of time before meeting their now DH? What kept your faith alive that you would ultimately marry the one God had for you?


----------



## Successfulmiss (Oct 13, 2012)

Maracuja I was celibate for 3 yrs before I met DH. I had fully given my life to the Lord before then and that gave me clarity and helped me focus on myself/being successful and being "whole" when he found me. That celibacy was a godsend(I am glad I surrendered to God) because I could not be fooled by "emotions or soul ties" about who my husband was. Praise God


----------



## HWAY (Oct 14, 2012)

I was celibate for years before marriage.  I always knew I would be married.  One day,while reading an article on the gift of singleness, I felt in my spirit this gift was not for me. I enjoyed my single state, but I felt the celibacy was a burden.  I also knew marriage would allow me to develop a different aspect of my relationship with Jesus.

Ladies, please remember to enjoy yourselves as single women.  This is the time to develop a close relationship with the Lord, travel, pursue your interests, go to school, etc.  Life and priorities change after marriage and motherhood.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Urrrrrmmmm, I did not want to call yall out, but yall have not come in here yet....


@Shimmie

@Nice & Wavy

@Laela


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 18, 2012)

Y'all gon get sick of me up in this thread but I'm just trying to get my learn on so here goes: someone once mentioned (don't remember in which thread) that it's very important to create a space of peace in your home for your DH that goes beyond material things, how do you create that in your home?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 18, 2012)

Holding my spot.

Married 5 years.....


----------



## HanaKuroi (Oct 18, 2012)

Married almost 20 years. Christians when we married.

Subbing!


----------



## Reminiscing (Nov 8, 2012)

Deleted...


----------



## Maracujá (Jan 16, 2013)

BUMPITY BUMP


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 31, 2013)

*tumbleweed*


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jul 31, 2013)

How did I miss this thread?! Subscribing and holding a spot for later 

ETA: 

_Share how long you been married_:
2 years. We just celebrated our anniversary on July 23rd.

_What obstacles you have to overcome in your marriage and how you overcame_:
We've had to overcome adjusting to marriage. When we got married I believe that neither of us really understood the responsibility of being a husband and wife. We've had to overcome a lot of obstacles in the past 2 years, but by the Grace of God we have come a longggg way. It's also been a blessing to have other Christian wives/women to talk to and pray for us. Just on this board alone, many of the ladies who frequent the Christian thread have been a huge blessing for me. In the past year we've had to overcome unemployment and financial issues. It has been a test, but I wouldn't want to go through these tests and trials with anyone, but my dh. I thank God for him.

_How do you keep your marriage going strong_:
Right now, a LOT of prayer and taking it one day at a time.

*I know this is an old thread, but I came in to answer questions and bump the thread in the hopes that this thread would liven up and help and be a blessing to some of us


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Aug 1, 2013)

I forgot I even made this thread ...



The enemy hates biblical marriage, so good to see women still holding on.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 1, 2013)

I will say this:

DON'T LET THE WORLD DICTATE THE LIFE OF YOUR MARRIAGE!

I don't care WHAT has happened or is happening. NOTHING is beyond forgiveness and reconciliation. The world will tell you that there are certain things that are "dealbreakers" and "girl, he did what?! You better leave!" But you HANG ON IN THERE! God said marriage is forever...GOD said it. Don't let anyone ever advise you against what God said.

Me and my husband should NOT BE TOGETHER RIGHT NOW. There is no way in the world that considering all the things we have been through this marriage should have lasted. Marriages around us have failed for much less but because of GOD...we made it!!!! God turned hate into love, dissension into agreement, and sorrow into joy!! GOD DID IT! Satan thought he had us...he thought he had made a mockery of God...that the marriage was dead, but just like JESUS RESSURECTED so did our marriage! GOD IS ABLE TO DO IT! You HAVE to trust him. It wont be easy (I don't know who this is for but I want to encourage you in the Lord!) but DO NOT GIVE UP ON YOUR MARRIAGE. God Specializes in making whats dead come back alive. Let him work it out. And let him work YOU out and let him work YOUR HUSBAND out. 

PM me if you want to talk. Be blessed!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Aug 1, 2013)

CoilyFields said:


> I will say this:
> 
> DON'T LET THE WORLD DICTATE THE LIFE OF YOUR MARRIAGE!
> 
> ...



Amen! I love this post! God is good and he's able to do everything but fail!


----------



## Successfulmiss (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm so glad this thread has been revived! I think not enough women have replied and while I know this is a public forum, more women should respond especially Christians! True ones! They don't know who needs to hear their testimony and I rebuke the enemy for trying to hold women back from speaking words of life over their marriage and I rebuke him from having women hold back from encouraging other women here! In Jesue name! While we don't need to disclose everything, I truly believe if you pray and ask The Lord to lead you, you don't know who your story is ministering too and it surprises me that so many here have a TON to say about every other thread but its totally quiet over here. We gotta speak up and this is why the enemy has been having victory in divorcing Christians in the church too because no one speaks up!!!!!!!!!! God bless the ladies that have added here and will add. I plead the blood of Jesus over this thread and you always never know who is an unbeliever in marriage and may be on the brink and reads your story and give their life and marriage to Christ. Too much to lose in my opinion! Love you all in Christ!!!!!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Aug 1, 2013)

Successfulmiss said:


> I'm so glad this thread has been revived! I think not enough women have replied and while I know this is a public forum, more women should respond especially Christians! True ones! They don't know who needs to hear their testimony and I rebuke the enemy for trying to hold women back from speaking words of life over their marriage and I rebuke him from having women hold back from encouraging other women here! In Jesue name! While we don't need to disclose everything, I truly believe if you pray and ask The Lord to lead you, you don't know who your story is ministering too and it surprises me that so many here have a TON to say about every other thread but its totally quiet over here. We gotta speak up and this is why the enemy has been having victory in divorcing Christians in the church too because no one speaks up!!!!!!!!!! God bless the ladies that have added here and will add. I plead the blood of Jesus over this thread and you always never know who is an unbeliever in marriage and may be on the brink and reads your story and give their life and marriage to Christ. Too much to lose in my opinion! Love you all in Christ!!!!!



I love this post! God bless you sis!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 4, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Hi all. Married for nearly four years to a young Pastor (late 20's). We are in a happy and Christ centered marriage. When getting perspectives/advice from married Christians, I would advise shying away from those who claim everything is perfect all the time. Nothing ever is. Jesus in our marriage certainly holds us to a higher standard and keeps us accountable; but my husband and I are still human and make mistakes.
> 
> *Marriage is truly like holding a mirror up to yourself and looking directly at your flaws. A true man/woman of God will help make you a better person and you will grow together and rise above your shortcomings. *I recommend putting major issues to rest prior to marriage. Most people think marriage solves all problems and it does not. I highly recommend marriage counseling prior to getting married. Every issue probably won't be tackled (things will come up along the way) but at major issues can usually be ironed out if both parties are willing to make it work.


 
I'm not married yet...so I thank you ladies for sharing! Your posts have ministered to me.

@ the bolded is the truth. None of us are perfect and we all have our flaws. And most of the time we don't recognize our flaws until we are in a relationship.

Not until this most recent relationship that I realized that *a true man/woman of God will help make you a better person and you will grow together and rise above your shortcomings.*

@Hazel thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## divya (Sep 5, 2013)

Two years. 

God is teaching me about His character through His patience and long-suffering with my husband and me. I married a man who was a "Christian" and then became unsure (my spiritual life was huge struggle then as well). Fast forward to today, DH slowly moving closer to the Lord. He's in church with me 3 out of 4 Sabbaths...and encouraging me to be involved. God has placed Christian people, especially couples, all around us. It's really amazing. It has been a journey, and we are only two years in. But I thank God for how He deals with us...


----------

